# nice gayola bottle picked up



## Dragon0421 (Oct 20, 2010)

Traded for this nice small town gay ola bottle. There is a few more variations i still am looking for. Just wanted to share.


----------



## Dragon0421 (Oct 20, 2010)

other side


----------



## celerycola (Oct 20, 2010)

1921 letterhead for Oneida plant - office at New River


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice. They used almost the exact same style bottles in Appalachia, VA as well.


----------



## wonkapete (Oct 21, 2010)

Here's a few of mine.. gotta dig out some more!

 All Huntsville, Alabama






 All 4 amber Memphis, TN variations






 Pittsburg, PA, Jackson, TN, No name, Jacksonville - that Jackson one (2nd from left) is probably my favorite out of them all - very crude!






 Two variations from Vicksburg, MS






 Spartanburg, SC, Hillsboro, O, Jeanerette, LA, Muncie, IND






 Clarendon, ARK, Madison, ILL


----------



## fishnuts (Oct 21, 2010)

"Son..of...a..."!
 Amazing array of bottles!

 And thanks WP for showing the Clarendon, since I didn't know of it til now.
 Got a spare one?


----------



## digger mcdirt (Oct 21, 2010)

Jackson Tenn had 5 different ones I think Memphis had 10. I have most but the hard one to get is the Slug plate for both cities. bob


----------



## Dragon0421 (Oct 21, 2010)

pretty cool you had the brown ones from huntsville, ala here are the 4 clear ones man they must have had a load of them.


----------



## Dragon0421 (Oct 21, 2010)

This one is my favorite one it is a gay ola from harriman


----------



## Dragon0421 (Oct 21, 2010)

here is the other side really likey


----------



## digger mcdirt (Oct 22, 2010)

Nice bottle I have a Martin Tenn like that . bb


----------



## celerycola (Oct 22, 2010)

My only Gay-Ola: Charleston WV.

 Reverse slug plate has Celery-Cola script logo.


----------



## SAbottles (Oct 22, 2010)

Hmm. Gay-ola - can't help asking, but was this one of those "Don't ask, don't tell"  bottles ?


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 22, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  SAbottles
> 
> Hmm. Gay-ola - can't help asking, but was this one of those "Don't ask, don't tell"  bottles ?


    [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][]


----------



## ConsDigginVids (Oct 22, 2010)

i picked this one up the other day. It a nice local for me....  Gay-Ola Bottle Works J.G. Wiesner Prop. Hagerstown, MD


----------



## Dragon0421 (Oct 22, 2010)

here is one i have from belzoni miss.


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 22, 2010)

I have and old Gay-ola  bottle oppener[]--------I will put up a picture if anyone is interested.[]                     Mr.Fred.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 22, 2010)

1924 from Appalachia, VA.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 22, 2010)

Either a 1928 or a 1926 (kinda hard to tell) from the same company with a different slug plate.


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Feb 8, 2012)

oxford bottling works gay ola  on ebay   mississippi 1914


----------

